# Pony not eating hay



## Molly_Magic (4 January 2016)

We have recently (6 weeks ago) bought a 14hh bay mare for our 13-year old daughter. It's our first owned pony and she lives out on a private livery yard. She has stopped eating her hay (about a week). We're not sure if it's because the area where her hay is offered (in a hay net) is very muddy or if she doesn't need it - grass is still growing and she often seems to be grazing.
She previously lived out during dry periods with no hay or hard feed and in when it was wet (due to waterlogged fields) with hay 4 times a day.
The livery yard owner isn't keen on us moving location of the hay feed - not sure that I understood her reasoning however (something to do with the dropped hay restricting grass growth in the spring).
She doesn't appear to have lost any weight (girth still does up on the same holes) and doesn't have any hard feed.
We're not sure whether to be concerned or whether she will eat if she's hungry.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 January 2016)

i wouldn't worry too much if she hasn't lost weight and is grazing..she may just be a bit choosy about what type of hay she has, some hay, although it may smell lovely to us, is not to their choosing......maybe try hay from a different bale to see if she prefers that.  also if her teeth are sharp that will cause a problem with hay but not so much for grass so maybe worth calling vet to get her checked.  I can understand the yo only wanting hay on one part of the field as it does cause a problem with grass growth....


----------



## Molly_Magic (4 January 2016)

Thank you Splashgirl. Thanks for the reassurance.
Vet checked her teeth 6 weeks ago. We had her fully vetted and he didn't raise any issues.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 January 2016)

you may find that she will eat the hay if the weather turns a lot colder and we have a few frosts.  my mare will hardly ever eat hay in the field even if the grass Is covered with snow, she would rather paw away the snow and eat the grass, her gelding friend eats the hay in preference to the grass so they are all different.  if my mare is stabled overnight she eats every scrap of hay...


----------



## Mike007 (5 January 2016)

The hay is probably rubbish


----------



## Benefice1 (6 January 2016)

I am putting hay out in the field because it doesn't look like their is much grass but all 3 of mine prefer to graze than eat it, so there must be some! They do pick at the hay now and again but aren't overly bothered. 
They come in at night and have the same hay and they soon munch into it so I know it isn't the hay that's the problem.
As long as they aren't losing weight I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Dry Rot (6 January 2016)

Mike007 said:



			The hay is probably rubbish
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^^

I have most of my hay in 4x4s. It was turned, rained on, turned, rained on, etc., etc. until you'd think it  was rubbish -- but the ponies love it. I have another small paddock that I put into small bales. It is lovely green stuff that smells beautiful -- but the ponies hate it!

Go figure. They know what they like -- especially if there is still some grass.


----------



## HuntingMadImmy (8 January 2016)

I have a pony for my cousin who doesn't eat hay. He will eat the tiniest bit but will prefer to graze ! We have had him for years and he has never eaten much hay and never dropped any weight. If you have had her teeth checked and there is no obvious problems, she could be just a choosey pony!x


----------

